

Unity, one gaming development platform to unite them all, up for sale - ekianjo
http://www.cnet.com/news/unity-one-gaming-development-platform-to-unite-them-all-up-for-sale/.

======
coryl
Unity is great and certainly has a lot of room to grow, and already has a
monopoly on 3D engines.

It definitely needs to find a home in a bigger company. Despite providing so
much value, they have difficulties with business model and bringing in
revenue. The only worry I have is that the new owners won't keep it cross
platform.

